# Korean Spicy Chicken With Potato (Tak Toritang) Recipe



## kitana89 (May 20, 2008)

Korean Spicy Chicken tastes great with rice as a side dish. You can modify this recipe easily to your own taste buds. 
I have modified this recipe to suit my own tastes by adding curry powder. The changes aren't so dramatic, so you still get a nice original Korean taste. Below are the instructions.

(I got this recipe online but I don't exactly remember where. I think it was from a website called allrecipes.com. )

*Ingredients:*
Approximately 2 Cups of Chicken
1 large potato diced into cubes (skin peeled)
3 tablespoons of Hot Chili Paste
2 tablespoons of sugar
1/4 cup of water
1/4 or less of Soy sauce
4 Cloves of crushed garlic
Approximately 1/4 cup of diced onions
Curry Powder (Optional)
Carrots (optional)
Rice (optional side dish)
*Instructions:*
1) Mix chili paste with sugar in a bowl.
2) In a large pot add chicken, chili sugar paste, onions, garlic, water, soy sauce. Mix throughly, immediately add potatoes and carrots. Keep stirring occasionally intill the mixture boils. 
3) Simmer for approximately 30-45 minutes or intill the sauce starts thickening. Add curry powder in the middle of this process to speed cooking time.


----------



## PJP (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks!  This (Dahk Galbi) is my favorite dish.  Interesting addition of curry powder!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 10, 2008)

We eat korean hot chicken at least 2-3 times a month. I love it.

No curry powder though.

We're lucky to have homemade kochujang.


----------



## kitana89 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yup this recipe is good with and without the curry powder. ^_^


----------



## PJP (Jul 15, 2008)

I recently cooked this steamed Korean chicken & potato recipe called "Ahn dong jjim dahk" in Korean.

Korean Cooking recipes & Asian Fusion Cooking recipes blog: Steamed Spicy Soy Chicken-Home Cooking Diary


----------

